# Need good speakers with nice deep bass



## iLL-Faded (May 10, 2005)

i would willinly to spend around 200 or so for some good computer speakers with a nice subwoofer that has good deep bass...


----------



## tweaker (May 10, 2005)

Logitech Z-2300 2.1 THX

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9372

~120$


----------



## lynx6200 (May 10, 2005)

I dont know any specific computer speakers like that, but I think altec is usualy good, and if you really want bass and surround sound, hook you pc up to a stereo with nice speakers, of course that will cost quite a bit more though.


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 10, 2005)

iLL-Faded said:
			
		

> i would willinly to spend around 200 or so for some good computer speakers with a nice subwoofer that has good deep bass...


200 what, im guessing $$$$


----------



## lynx6200 (May 10, 2005)

Well, what else coulde he spend?


----------



## iLL-Faded (May 10, 2005)

tweaker said:
			
		

> Logitech Z-2300 2.1 THX
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9372
> 
> ~120$




nice ill take a look at that, i would hook up my car audio, but im selling it off


----------



## iLL-Faded (May 10, 2005)

what about a sound card for those? which ones should i get?


----------



## tweaker (May 10, 2005)

lynx6200 said:
			
		

> Well, what else coulde he spend?


 
Well, theres almost 200 currencies in the world other than USD.

USD is the currency to be used when discussing on the forum though if nothing else is stated.


----------



## iLL-Faded (May 11, 2005)

tweaker said:
			
		

> Well, theres almost 200 currencies in the world other than USD.
> 
> USD is the currency to be used when discussing on the forum though if nothing else is stated.




yeah $200 USD, didt know this forum has other members around the world


----------



## The_Other_One (May 11, 2005)

I got a 10" home theater sub connected to my computer.  PLEANTY of bass   Cost me $99


----------



## Geoff (May 11, 2005)

the Z-5300 has excellent sound and very deep and great sounding bass, for $200.


----------



## ripken2004 (May 12, 2005)

the z-5300 and z-5500 have excellent bass

z-5500e for 269.99 
http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121120

z-5300e for 125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121


----------



## lilm3boi (May 12, 2005)

A 300 watt logitech 5.1 system with good base. I own it and its great..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16836121121


----------

